# [ 2019 ] Diamond Resorts Intro Package - Recission Question - 5k pts/yr for 10 years



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi TUG!
I'm so lost and so confused, first and foremost.

Here is what we signed up for and associated cost:
- Diamond US Collection
- 5,000 pts per year each year for 10 years 
- COST: $9,026 at 16.99% (**I'd pay it off within a year though)
- Maintenance Fees: Presented as $660/yr first two years, goes up to $900/yr after
- Access to Interval International 
- Silver upgrades first 2 years

Gifts: 1 Tablet, 1 Vegas New Owner trip, 1 Hawaii Dream Vacation, $100 dinner gift card, and the two gifts simply for attending (two SW plane tickets and a 3-day/2-night stay in one of 18 spots)

So here are my points of confusion after reading the paperwork more at home and researching online, and I need help!!

1) Diamond US Collection - So are we limited to only Diamond US properties?  I read that these may not even include California and Hawaii? (We live in AZ and Cali would be our #1 most used destination!)

2) I read that we can't use these points in Europe?  ......... ???

3) Maintenance Fees - I had understood the rate is locked in.  However, everything I'm reading says this is not so and by far the biggest complaint people have.  Sooo it's NOT locked in?

4) What are the points really worth? - The sales person showed us a list of great rooms available for minimal points for 3 nights (200-400 points for 3 nights) in say Payson, AZ, which was just a nearby example we had discussed.  However, now I'm reading that 5000 points really may not go far at all.  My notion of 10 3-day weekend stays across the US is falling apart.  (We usually pay $150 a night for hotel when we travel in the US and the Diamond properties would suit our level of comfortplus we actually prefer to go places off-peak times.  10 3-day stays cash-out would come out to $4500.  Our Diamond rate with MFs comes out to about $2400/yr, buuuut I'm getting the distinct impression that we will simply NOT regularly actually find those 400 point 3-day stays to be able to maximize our benefits the way I expected.....  That makes this a little less attractive, of course.

5) As an Intro Package, are there limitations I dont know about?

We loooove to travel and as my username suggests, I also loooove a bargain... Ultimately, I felt that $9000 over 10 years was actually not awful if it means we get to travel more and $55-75 a month in MFs is feasible...  But hearing that MFs could and most likely WILL skyrocket AND that maybe we cannot go to Europe using the points both boil down to dealbreakers.

So even at the cost/rate we got which I feel is lower than many pay, is it time to walk away while we still can?

Thanks, TUG family, in advance.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 21, 2019)

Rescind!

People practically give away DRI points.  Read more about the company, there have been lawsuits against them by the AZ Attorney General.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/new...ollowing-deceptive-sales-practices/329107001/

Don’t forget to include the annual maint fees in your 10 year calculation!  Its more than the upfront costs.

DRI have nice resorts in Sedona, I’ve stayed at several, not many in CA as you found out.

You might want to look at Grand Pacific if you want CA beach resorts.  There was a listing for a rental here on TUG, Last Minute Rental forum. Rent before owning.

Learn how to use TUG and read all you can before purchasing RESALE, heck you might be able to find one free that will work.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2019)

First, full disclosure. I am not a Diamond member/owner. I can't answer your pose line by line, but do think that sales weasels lie, and that what you heard is not necessarily what is contained in your contract (which is the ONLY thing that counts). I think you will be disappointed by the lack of access to resorts you think you should have Like California and Hawaii and Europe. I think you'll find those 3-day weekends are scarce as hen's teeth. I think that your budgeting $55-$75 a month for travel is short of the reality in this scenario.

Read your contract. It will spell out exactly what you are entitled to, and nothing more. Forget the sales weasel's words, they mean nothing, andn Diamond is NOT bound by them.

I know that the freebies are attractive, but figure what they are actually worth. 

In the end, I would rescind while you can. Study this and other offers. It will always be available if you decide it is still a deal. 

Best Wishes! Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2019)

*


Welcome to TUG and to The TUGGERS Family.

Suggestion Only....*Please look at DRI Week points chart to see what you can make a reservation for a prime week , and an off season week for a one (1) or a two (2) bedrooms villa?????
Look at their points chart and then you can make your final decision . 

*The TUG Force is with you. *


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> *
> 
> Welcome to TUG and to The TUGGERS Family.
> 
> ...


Yes, the TUG Force is with you and rescind while you can.  You only have one chance for a couple of days.


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you @pedro47 ! I have searched high and low and can't find a good points chart. Of course, right?

@taffy19 That's where I'm leaning.  It sounds like I could make a total of about $18-20k go a lot farther over 10 years through resale opportunities and with a lot more flexibility and options!


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you so much for all of the info @Passepartout and @SmithOp !!

I will send my rescission letter certified tomorrow.  Seems like the best thing to come of the situation is finding TUG!

So... how do I return the Tablet and marketing collateral I now have no need for?  Any suggestions?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2019)

*To the OP.   Suggestion Only...Please look at TUG Marketplace for a good resell TS resort. 
Good Luck.*


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

@pedro47  Thank you!! I checked out thr Marketplace and there are some great options in there!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2019)

Add the line, "Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover on request." Then if asked ship by cheapest means.

Jim


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

@Passepartout Thank you! I just don't want a bill for a tablet and some gift cards to end up coming my way!!


----------



## LannyPC (Jul 21, 2019)

BargainTraveler said:


> But hearing that MFs could and most likely WILL skyrocket AND that maybe we cannot go to Europe using the points both boil down to dealbreakers.



First of all, I will say that I also am glad that you found TUG in time to rescind.  Secondly, I will echo what the other say that you should rescind, although that seems a little redundant now that you have stated your intention to do so.  And, as well, perhaps try renting from current owners to see if TSs are right for you.

The one thing that I will add is that we caution lot of Newcomers about the excitement they get when they hear "Europe" in the sales pitch.  Remember that there are very few TSs in major European cities.  Most of the European TSs are in the countryside.  So if your intention was to get into a program or make a purchase that would allow you to vacation in TSs (as opposed to motels/hotels) in major European cities, then you would likely be disappointed if/when you tried finding one available.


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

@LannyPC  Yeahhh, just another something that they conveniently cover for by showing you pictures of lovely castles you can stay in while skirting the fact that major European cities lack in options.  Thank you for mentioning this because for as long as we sat there talking with a very lovely and fun and nice lady who actually didn't "high-pressure sales pitch" us unlike many TS agents do, it still feels like enough was not mentioned -- and maybe intentionally so -- for me to be skeptical of the true value, even at the lower cost than it seems many have paid (which I recognize is essentially the "We've got them now!" package!).

I will most definitely rent TSs of owners to check them out, that seems most economically sound.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 21, 2019)

We are DRI Members. You can not get much for a week with 5,000 Points. Maybe off season or with Point Saver - less than 60 days before checkin. Buying into US Collection gives you a 13 month Booking Window into US Collection Resorts. This is DRI's largest Collection. Your Booking Window for all other DRI Collections is 10 months.


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

@geist1223 Goodness gracious, yeah, we were shown a nice list of 200 and 400 point bookings for 3 nights and then another place with 1000 points for 3 nights, but I'm just guessing those are really mostly Last Minute Deals and availability would be scarce in many locations.  We wouldn't want to pay $2400 a year to end up only being able to use it one week.... I'd feel just awful!!!  I went to Germany for 2 weeks on less and another time to Ireland for 4 days/3 nights including airfare for $699.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 21, 2019)

The gifts questions caught my attention because in my neck o' the woods, some TS sellers have contended use of the gifts constitutes use of the TS, cancelling the cancellation right.

Not all TS sellers, just the crooked ones, I guess.


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> The gifts questions caught my attention because in my neck o' the woods, some TS sellers have contended use of the gifts constitutes use of the TS, cancelling the cancellation right.
> 
> Not all TS sellers, just the crooked ones, I guess.




WOW!! Yeah, that's crazy.  As long as I return everything they gave me as a result of my purchase specifically, I presume I will be in the clear.  I will likely send a single Signature/Delivery Confirmation package with everything in it instead of waiting for them to ask for it back and send the cancellation request in its own envelope certified with receipt request.  I feel strongly that there is a risk that they could try this tactic and hold my deposit w/o refund if they do not get all of their "Contingent on purchase" gifts back, and the gift cards and tablet were not worth the value of my deposit!! Yikes.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 21, 2019)

Another variation involves promotional discounted accommodations for attending presentations, when some have reported being billed inflated rates when they cancel contracts.


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Another variation involves promotional discounted accommodations for attending presentations, when some have reported being billed inflated rates when they cancel contracts.



Geez!! That's ... gross. The pamphlets to book the two Southwest tickets and then the 3-day/2-night stay each have a $50 deposit and clearly indicate we cover taxes & fees, which I'd be ok with as long as it stays at the indicated range on the pamphlet.

Hopefully we didn't go for nothing, but I guess if we did, that will be a lesson learned. 

Ultimately still glad to have found TUG.


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 21, 2019)

@TUGBrian Thank you for the awesome group. People are so helpful here!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2019)

Glad you found us!


----------



## BargainTraveler (Jul 22, 2019)

Sent off my Rescission care package today with a Notarized letter with request to cancel following a Sample Letter format another TUG user provided in a different thread, copies of the receipts they need to refund me for, and it went Certified with Return Receipt. 

Postmarked today, and it will arrive Thursday. 

Thanks again to everyone for the great help!!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 22, 2019)

BargainTraveler said:


> Sent off my Rescission care package today with a Notarized letter with request to cancel following a Sample Letter format another TUG user provided in a different thread, copies of the receipts they need to refund me for, and it went Certified with Return Receipt.
> 
> Postmarked today, and it will arrive Thursday.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the great help!!







You are right on top of things and it looks like everything was done perfectly!   You should receive a refund within 45 days.

A good move to rescind.  Don't forget to check out the TUG bargains should you want to purchase resale.





.


----------



## cbecton9 (Jul 24, 2019)

BargainTraveler said:


> Sent off my Rescission care package today with a Notarized letter with request to cancel following a Sample Letter format another TUG user provided in a different thread, copies of the receipts they need to refund me for, and it went Certified with Return Receipt.
> 
> Postmarked today, and it will arrive Thursday.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the great help!!




I also purchased the Diamond Intro package this weekend because all the traveling my family does to Orlando for youth sports thinking that this purchase would help offset some costs because of the multiple Diamond resorts in that area.  However, after some soul searching and web browsing I can not find a lot of good things about DRI.  Plus I do not feel that my point purchased will offset as much as I anticipated for that reason I am looking to cancel because I am still in that very small window.  I wanted to see if someone had a rescission letter template they could share like Bargin mentioned above.  Also Bargin any advice you could give would be greatly appreciated. I too have a tablet I will also need to return.

Thank You


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 24, 2019)

The instructions and address are in your contract. Follow them You don't need a template, just a simple 'I wish to cancel contract #_________ Dated_______" and all signers must sign the letter. Send their tablet with it and keep the postal receipt.
Celebrate.

Jim


----------



## cbecton9 (Jul 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> The instructions and address are in your contract. Follow them You don't need a template, just a simple 'I wish to cancel contract #_________ Dated_______" and all signers must sign the letter. Send their tablet with it and keep the postal receipt.
> Celebrate.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 24, 2019)

cbecton9 said:


> Thanks Jim


Let us know if you run into a problem. We answer so many of these 'How do I rescind' that we tend to forget the mindset when people just want out and have never attempted something similar and don't want to make any mistakes. It really is simple and the law is on the buyers' side as long as they are prompt. What gets scary is when the rescission period is down to a day or two and the weekend is approaching when the post office is closed.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 31, 2019)

cbecton9 said:


> I also purchased the Diamond Intro package this weekend because all the traveling my family does to Orlando for youth sports thinking that this purchase would help offset some costs because of the multiple Diamond resorts in that area.  However, after some soul searching and web browsing I can not find a lot of good things about DRI.  Plus I do not feel that my point purchased will offset as much as I anticipated for that reason I am looking to cancel because I am still in that very small window.  I wanted to see if someone had a rescission letter template they could share like Bargin mentioned above.  Also Bargin any advice you could give would be greatly appreciated. I too have a tablet I will also need to return.
> 
> Thank You



@cbecton9 
We hope that your rescission went well and that you are enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS.  Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming involved.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 9, 2019)

himanshu5 said:


> Thank you for the information.


@himanshu5 
Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming involved.


----------



## CanadaGuyEh (Aug 21, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We are DRI Members. You can not get much for a week with 5,000 Points. Maybe off season or with Point Saver - less than 60 days before checkin. Buying into US Collection gives you a 13 month Booking Window into US Collection Resorts. This is DRI's largest Collection. Your Booking Window for all other DRI Collections is 10 months.



I was thinking of buying resale points - but then read that resale points only get you into the resort you own at?  I own Hilton where points are points - can book anywhere.   Same with my Wyndham and WorldMark.    I do like the locations that Diamond is offering so am curious how the resale points work


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 21, 2019)

CanadaGuyEh can’t you used your points with Interval International or RCI ?


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 21, 2019)

CanadaGuyEh said:


> I was thinking of buying resale points - but then read that resale points only get you into the resort you own at?  I own Hilton where points are points - can book anywhere.   Same with my Wyndham and WorldMark.    I do like the locations that Diamond is offering so am curious how the resale points work



The resale points have to be used in the COLLECTION the points are in, not a specific resort. I am giving away 10K Hawaii points, so those can only be used in the Hawaii Collection -- which happens to also include some resorts in Sedona, Las Vegas, and Avila Beach, California (and another one or two that don't come to mind right now). The resale points also can't be combined with regular points in the same collection. So say you already own 10K Hawaii points, bought 10K Hawaii resale and wanted to make a one week Deluxe Ocean View reservation for 11,500 points in February. No can do unless you saved points from a previous year or borrow from next -- your 20,000 points are really 10+10 and can't be intermingled.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 21, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> The resale points have to be used in the COLLECTION the points are in, not a specific resort. I am giving away 10K Hawaii points, so those can only be used in the Hawaii Collection -- which happens to also include some resorts in Sedona, Las Vegas, and Avila Beach, California (and another one or two that don't come to mind right now). The resale points also can't be combined with regular points in the same collection. So say you already own 10K Hawaii points, bought 10K Hawaii resale and wanted to make a one week Deluxe Ocean View reservation for 11,500 points in February. No can do unless you saved points from a previous year or borrow from next -- your 20,000 points are really 10+10 and can't be intermingled.



Actually while you can not commingle you can make two consecutive less than a week reservations that add up to 7 days or more from separate accounts. You have to call.


----------



## KFed (Aug 25, 2019)

My wife and I have just purchased an into package for 5000 points at $9000. After reading what we get for this we have decided to get out of the contract but I want to make sure that we have the correct address. I also want to know if we can both sign the same letter or send two letters separately with each of our names on it? HELP!


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 25, 2019)

KFed said:


> My wife and I have just purchased an into package for 5000 points at $9000. After reading what we get for this we have decided to get out of the contract but I want to make sure that we have the correct address. I also want to know if we can both sign the same letter or send two letters separately with each of our names on it? HELP!




Rescission Letter Example:

Date
Your name(s) as written on the contract
Your address as written on the contract

Diamond Resorts International
10600 W. Charleston Blvd.
Las Vegas, NV 89135

Re:  Immediate Cancellation of Contract #12345678 dated mm/dd/yyyy  
(the date of the letter and postmark of the letter and certified receipt MUST be within the cancellation period specified in YOUR CONTRACT)

Effective immediately, I invoke my(our) right to rescind contract #1234567 for <# of Points> in the <Collection name>.

I expect a return of all monies paid for this purchase to the address listed above totaling $xxxxx.xx as soon as possible.  <Alternate:  I expect a cancellation of any and all charges to my credit card for said purchase, totalling $xxxx.xx>

I will be sending these materials certified mail, with a return receipt required.

Sincerely,

Your Legal name/s


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 25, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> Rescission Letter Example:
> 
> Date
> Your name(s) as written on the contract
> ...





If you both signed the purchase agreement then it is important to be sure that both of you sign the rescission agreement.

Mail it via the Postal Service (USPS) using CERTIFIED MAIL and be sure it is postmarked within the legally allowed time frame.  You only have so many days to do this so don't waste any time.

Remember, you only have a few days in which you can legally rescind.

Once you rescind you can go the resale route and purchase the same thing for just pennies on the dollar.









.


----------



## HolidayInnClubVacations (Nov 20, 2021)

As a person who has owned diamond for 10 + years, we have like 6000 point a year annually. This will go fast, and if you travel during no-peak seasons, and can be flexible with your days, as well as do most booking within a 30 day window, that will get you about 2 weeks a year in say a 3 bedroom in orlando, virginia, sometimes vegas, (basically all the destinations in their sampler package). To be honest, if you learn the system and work it, you can average 2, maybe 3 weeks of vacation of year with those limited criteria. We actually have bought 4 sampler packages from them over the years even though we are already owners, because the sampler usually equates to about 4 to 6 1 week vacations in a 3 bedroom or more over that 2 year period, for usually right around 4 grand. THis is to me the only strategy where you don't get fleeced...because while you are using a sampler, you can roll over unused points in your regular account to strengthen your vacation power. So basically ONLY The short term committment with no maintenance fees of the sampler, on top of a modest membership (like 3-6000 points) makes sense unless you enjoy being FLEECED.


----------

